# Aristo Live Steam Mikado Conversion to 20.3



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Been looking for similar projects on MLS but not having much luck, whether electric or LS.


However given the 40" drivers the Mikado has in 20.3 the number of locos available are limited. When you exclude those with outside frames the group gets even smaller.
http://www.spikesys.com/EBT/compare.html 

As a result I am looking at either the WP&YR # 68,

https://home.comcast.net/~WPYphotos...ams/68.jpg 

the N-C-O #14
http://carsoncolorado.com/wordpress.../NCO14.jpg

or the Southern Pacific Narrow Gauge #1 or #9. 
http://assets1.zujava.com/sites/def...k=hZIkwgLd

Both are 2-8-0. I'd appreciate any tips, insights, recommendations etc. on my proposed conversion.

Thanks,

Andre`


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

SP #9 is a 4-6-0. (Accucraft makes a nice model of it.) 

My vote would be the N-C-O #14. It's got more evenly-spaced drivers which better match the Aristo loco. 

Beyond that, I don't have much in the way of tips. I've done a few "strip down to bare bones" conversions of other locos (Rubys and Roundhouse locos), and once you get a steamer down to its skeleton, you can do some pretty fun stuff fleshing it back out, but I've not taken a long-enough look at the Aristo steamer to see what I'd do with it. (Thought about it often, mind you, and your N-C-O pic has my gears turning again.) 

Keep us posted on the progress, though. At the very least, once you get the plastic off the Aristo steamer, take some pics. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Been looking for similar projects on MLS 
Andre, 
A few years back Bruce Chandler converted an electric Mikado to a close approximation of an EBT 2-8-2. And I believe Mike McCowan has a live steam conversion. I'll see if I can find some threads/info.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Andre, 

I did the live steam conversion that Pete was talking about. It converts nicely to a generic NG mike. My original intent was an EBT mike, but the drivers scale out too small by 8 scale inches. 

My conversion was written up in Steam in the Garden a couple of years ago. I don't have the issue handy, but can send you more info if you are interested. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Andre, 

The White Pass mikes were written up, with plans, in the Jan/Feb 1992 NG&SLG. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah. Bruce started with a Pacific to get the larger wheels 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...v/topic/aff/8/aft/111962/asg/621/Default.aspx 
(Google "Bruce Chandler Mikado") 
Couldn't find the thread about Mike's engine. Maybe it was elsewhere.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Steam in the Garden: Volume 20	No. 3 Issue: 111 May/June	2010	Page 23	Standard Guage to Narrow Gauge 

You can order via steamup.com: http://www.steamup.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=120&Itemid=106 

Scott


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,


Thanks for the replies! Will sure make it easier given the previous conversions done.

Mike, I would GREATLY appreciate and info you could share on your conversion. I'm not aiming at anything road specific just something that will work with the rest of the 20.3 stuff.

My email is:

[email protected]

I'll get the back copy of the mag as well.

Thanks,

Andre`


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Herget bashed one of these into an Atlantic and posted some pics here a while back (if search worked, I could dig up the old thread for you). Although he didn't change the scale, he did shorten the boiler, which you would also have to do if you go with one of the 2-8-0s.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry also fitted Pacific wheels, as I recall. I'd think that was major work, well not for Larry! 
jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Larry did a nice job on the Pacific. He did use the Pacific wheels. Later RJD


----------

